# Ankle boots Yay or nay?



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 23, 2007)

what do you lovely ladies and gents think about ankle boots? yay or nay?

and how would you wear it? with skirts only? or with skinny jeans as well? 

any thoughts on the topic?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 23, 2007)

I say Yay. I don't own a pair myself but I am very tempted to rectify that situation soon. I think that they are adorable and I am all for boots of any kind really!

In my varioius fantasies I envision myself strutting around Paris and I am wearing ankle boots with skirts above the knee and a cute short trench coat and maybe a little hat with a feather in it lol. 

There are some cute ones on this page. I love Shoewawa! Check it ouuuuut: http://www.shoewawa.com/boots/


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay!

I'm not itno them with skirts at all unless _maybe_ with the right skirt with some cool knitted or patterned tights (not leggings.)

I have some that I bought and I either wear them with pants or I bought some cute black shorts and some cute black knitted tights that I plan to wear them with, haven't had the chance to yet.


----------



## Korms (Feb 23, 2007)

Generally I like them but you have to pick the right kind for your shape!  

Don't get flat ones unless you have slim legs or you'll lose any definition to your legs.  

Heeled ankle boots look great with slim leg jeans on any shape in my opinion.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay! Don't own any (yet) but I think they are hot hot hot

but I think it is kinda hard to pull off, I've seen some people look like peter pan/robin hood lol


----------



## amoona (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a pair ... I don't wear them with nething like skirts n shorts though cuz i think they look stupid with skirts. i'd wear them with cut shorts except not the pair i own.

most often i just wear them with jeas. u can wear them with skinny jeans or with regular jeans. they work!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 23, 2007)

love em!

they looks great with leggings, slim-cut jeans, shorts...


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 23, 2007)

would you ever tuck them into your skinny jeans HAHAHAHAHA 

they would go out of style very quickly thou thats the main issue ive got with them


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 24, 2007)

I have had a pair of ankle boots in black suede for a few years and normally wore them with jeans untl a few weeks ago when I decided to wear them with a skirt and they look much better than I expected so a yes vote from me


----------



## medusalox (Feb 25, 2007)

NAY for me.

I don't know, they just rub me the wrong way. Maybe it's the word 'booties' that irritates me. Or maybe it's because I'm a staunch knee high boot lover? I don't know! 

But a big nay over here.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2007)

um. no.

Yikes, for me.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Feb 25, 2007)

They look great with jeans, I own a pair but I am not sure I could pull them off with a skirt.


----------



## june23 (Feb 25, 2007)

YAY. 

I've worn them with leggings, skinny jeans, dresses, skirts. They're quite versatile. Like a pair of pumps in the winter


----------



## user46 (Sep 27, 2007)

i have flat ankle boots that i got from urbanoutfitters. LOVE THEM. i haven't worn them yet, but i think i'd only wear them with jeans. but ugh they're so cute to me, luvem'


----------



## frocher (Sep 27, 2007)

Nay, I thing regular boots look better.


----------



## bella07 (Sep 27, 2007)

I say yay. I want a pair!


----------



## Jot (Sep 27, 2007)

yay, i couldn't find any knee high boots i liked and was going to wear them mostly with jeans so went with some ankle ones!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 28, 2007)

loveeee them with the right outfit.
Skinny jeans and ankle boots are hot!


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Sep 29, 2007)

NAY!

I just think they are ugly and look pretty weird.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

Earlier today, I saw a catalog with them paired with tights and an ruffled flowing skirt.   The skirt hit on an angle at the calf area.  In another picture, the angle boots were paired with leggins and a long sweater.  The mid-thigh cocoon crocheted sweater was belted at the waist and had  a beaded camisole peaking out.   They looked great!  I say, "Yea"!


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

nay...


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a black suede pair with a heel, haven't worn them yet but plan to wear them with skinnies ONLY, no skirts and no shorts!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 4, 2007)

Nay!! i like knee high boots way better.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay! I think they're super cute. With a dress or a skirt you'd need to rock some opaque tights. I think with leggings and a comfy knit tunic sweater they'd be cute too. So yes, definitely yes.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 4, 2007)

YAYYY!!! I LOVE them in the new Diesel ads that say "Human after all"... they look hot with jean shorts and skinny jeans. I have pairs in red snakeskin, and patent black leather and usually wear them with skirts but not tights because I like the contrast of the boots against skin (note: do not wear them with anything ripped or acid washed because you'll look like a streetwalker).

Also love how Shirley Manson rocks them in "Tell Me Where It Hurts" (like half way through the video).


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 4, 2007)

Def yay!!! I wear them with long pants.


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 5, 2007)

yayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Oct 5, 2007)

i think ankle boots are the ugliest shoes i've ever seen and i'm a shoe fanatic.


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2007)

I say nay, I think they look stumpy and ugly.


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 5, 2007)

I say YAY! I live in Flordia and it rarely gets cold here, so a pair of ankle boots are just right. I love wearing my with some really cute jeans.


----------

